# Best Dog Food



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

My struggle is to find the best, healthiest food for my dogs. They eat some organic chicken, carrots and string beans as snacks. However, it is so hard to find the best dog food. I do not have the time to cook everything homemade, I wish I did.  No by products, no hormones, Coco needs low fat...ppy food...Doc needs puI thought Artemis sounded good. Anyone used it? I don't want to use anything by Diamond, Menu, Mars etc...so difficult...opinions?


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

We purchased Artemis once. The boys did not like it very much.

They are now on Karma Organics. Look it up, it has a really good rating w/ the Dog Food review panel and it's certified over 95 or 97% organic ingredients. When we open the bag, it smelled so FRESH ( I know, ironic) and not disgusting at all.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Mia was on Artemis...she liked it and the kibble sizes were small which were great for her. I switched after 2 bags of Artemis..Mia is now on NB's Fish and Potato. I cant remember why I switched though...Mia did well on Artemis and she liked it. But, she is probably not a good indicator b/c she loves all food..LOL..


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Artemis is a very good food.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

We used Artemis and it was a wonderful food--it is good for certain dogs with certain allergies.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

we fed it when dd was 6 months and all her itching started around this time so stopped feeding as this was the time she finished her vaccines and i did a food switch from nutro lamb and rice to this food as it is a better food and read about it in whole dog journal so why i switched but dogs allergic to chicken will not be able to eat it as from what i remember most of their food are chicken based unless that has changed in last 4 1/2 years


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Artemis has a lot of protein and fat in the small breed forumla. We use the NB venison and sweet potato....it is a limited ingredient food, no grains.


----------



## mllecoco (Jun 28, 2009)

Coco has to be on a low fat diet to watch her girlish figure...

I will try Karma or Artemis low fat version)! She didn't like NB, it is a good food but didn't work for her!

So hard to know these days what is good...after all the recall scares I drive myself crazy looking for the safest food! :smpullhair:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Benny and Emma were on Artemis for a long time. They seemed to do well until almost 8 months on the food I noticed some tear stains and itching. I switched to NB fish and sweet potatoe. They no longer have stains or itching. I wouldn't knock Artemis though b/c it is a good food. It's just my pups didn't do as well on it. I found that chicken caused some allergies.


----------

